# How to make creamed corn?



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I have fresh corn and I have cut it off the cob, now what? Does creamed corn have cream in it?


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

What I do is cut it off the cob like you have it....put it in a saucepan with enough water to let it cook until tender. The water is up over the corn when i start...but when it is done, I poor a little of the water off. I add some butter....maybe a 1/4 of a stick or more as you might like. In a small bowl i take about a cup of milk with a couple of teaspoons of corn starch and stir it until all the lumps are out of it...While your corn is bubbly ...add the corn starch mixture. Keep stirring it because it will lump if you don't constantly stir it. Now you can turn the fire down on simmer. Add salt and pepper and a little sugar to it. You might have to try a time or two on the cornstarch/milk mixture until you get it as thick as you like. Takes a little practice to learn to use. I cook corn like this all the time ...usually after i have frozen it...and it is delicious!!:clap:


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

No, it doesn't need cream. Granny Pearl always put some bacon grease in the skillet, added a little water, salt and the corn and cooked just till done. Doesn't take long.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Cyngbaeld said:


> No, it doesn't need cream. Granny Pearl always put some bacon grease in the skillet, added a little water, salt and the corn and cooked just till done. Doesn't take long.




MMMMmmmmm !!!
Love the corn fried up in bacon grease, I've always seen it done where you cook it up like that then after cooking for a bit adding around 1 cup of water that has a bit of flour and sugar in it then cook til thick.


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

I guess I do mine a little differently.

When cutting the kernels off the cob, I only cut about half way down the kernel. After cutting it all the way around the cob, I takes the knife and scrape the cob and this gets the rest off, making the creamy part. 

Depending on how much I'm cooking I'll use 1/2 to a stick of butter in the pan and maybe a 1/4 cup of water, then LOW heat, it has to be low heat or it will stick and scorch, once it simmers for about 5 minutes its supper time or time to bag and freeze. Depending on what type of corn I've used I might add a tablespoon or so of sugar.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

I do mine like Speckledpup and was always told that scraping the cob with a "case" knife or such a tool was the way to get the "creamy" juice from the corn. You have to press real hard as you move the knife down the cob.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

DH likes corn chowder, so I looked up a recipe for it and it called for 1 can whole corn and 1 can creamed corn. Needless to say I did not have any creamed corn, so I took a pint jar of whole corn and put it through the blender and tada, creamed corn. 
I know that is not what the OP asked but I thought I would throw it in.
For fresh corn I do like Spekledpup says and cut half way then scrape the cob for the creamy part.
Nancy


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I just use a dull knife. I don't add anything, cook and freeze. When I take it out to eat I add Mrs. Dash, a little pepper and butter. Other wise I eat corn fresh from the cob, boiled 3 minutes....James


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Ha! That reminded me of a story told by Jerry Clower (old southern comic, the original *******) where he spoke of "roasineers" (um, that would be "roasting ears" to those of you who don't speak hick).

Anyway, my GGM would cut it almost down to the cob and then scrape the rest. If she had bacon dripping, that's what she used. If not, she'd use fresh butter.

Man alive, it was GOOD!


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

We made it by doing the partial cutting off of the kernels then scraping, we called it milking, the cob. We milked the cobs till they was no juice left.
We never added anything to it.

Creamed corn shouldn't have any added unless you want to. Creamed means creamed corn, as in made mushy not milk or butter added.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have one of those yellow plastic things that is supposed to cut the corn off of the cob for you and one side is a guillotine type blade and the other side is for creamed corn and looks like a strip of rug tack, it is supposed to tear up the corn I guess while it strips it off. 

I am not able to operate this thing properly though so this is not a recommendation for it just for what it is worth.


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

used2bcool13
I have the same one, can't get it to work either. I also have the one that you stand the ear of corn up and slide the squezy ring thing down to cut off the kernels, no luck with that one either, it cuts to deep. We like our corn really creamy

Just give me a sharp knife any day.


----------

